# Brit v. Lab



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay, no fighting or nerd rage please. I have a serious dilemma. I am going to get a 4 legged hunting buddy this spring, but I can't decide the breed. I have narrowed it down to a Britney or a Pointing Lab. I currently have a bull terrier who can be quite an excitable play pal, but he does play well with the Britney that my parents own. We've been taking the brit hunting regularly this year and he does fantastic. Last time we went out he winded a bird at 40 yards and locked on a perfect point. He was so far away it took us a bit to find the bird. Awesome to watch. I'm also getting into waterfowl and the labs I have seen are a pleasure to be around and to hunt with. However I do want a pointing dog. Hence the pointing lab. My concern with the lab is the nose. Are labs able to make that 40 yard point? I have read that labs tend to pick up ground scent while the traditional pointers will focus on wind scent. Is that true? Will a lab handle grouse hunting well? Obviously, my concern with the Brit is that it won't be able to do waterfowl in the cold. I love the personalities of both breeds and really don't have a preference beyond making sure I can do upland hunting and run the dog along my parent's Brit. I'd also like to make sure the dog can keep up when hunting with the Brit. If I didn't have a waterfowl dog it would be okay, but the upland is a must. Although, I would prefer to have both.

So besides the usual preferences that we all have can you guys give me some advice? Oh, the township I live in has an ordinance restricting each household to 2 dogs...so unfortunately I can't get one of each.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If you want a "strong" point but intend to do waterfowl hunting why not a German pointing breed? WPG or GWP?

Not to sound like a jerk but the Brittany and Pointing Lab are sort of polar opposites.

Wind scenting, ground scenting...i that is more specific to the specific dog than the breed.

But of the two dogs you describe if you plan to waterfowl hunt the Lab will be a far better option.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you plan to ever duck hunt? The answer to your question lies there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

All the lab guys will say Lab!
All the Britt buys will say Britt!

I say go play around with as many of each and you decide.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

If you want a waterfowl dog I would not choose a Britt. A pointing lab is going to be the way to go for you. I found myself in the same situation you are in 18 years ago. I went with a Griffon and couldn't be happier.

Griff


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

If you want a dog that can do both I wouldn't limit yourself to a lab or britt (even though a britt wouldn't be the best choice). Check out some of the other breeds too.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> All the lab guys will say Lab!
> All the Britt buys will say Britt!
> 
> I say go play around with as many of each and you decide.


Very true. But since own neither I would go with the lab.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, PL can handle grouse just fine. There are number of us that hunt grouse with our PL's, just ask Paco on here... 

Since you live in the Metro area, get a hold of Hunter's Rose Kennel down in Dundee and go see his dogs... (kill two birds with one stone... ) then decide for yourself...


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Freestone said:


> If you want a dog that can do both I wouldn't limit yourself to a lab or britt (even though a britt wouldn't be the best choice). Check out some of the other breeds too.


Just curious, in your eyes how is he limiting himself? 


RH


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

If you plan hunting duck. a lab. pointing or not.?? we hunt pats,woodcocks, pheasent with Labs. My .02
The nose knows. They are not fast upland but I like it.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Make the decision what you are going to the most of and get the perfect dog in your eyes for the job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brittany.
Once you start spending time in the uplands with your own dog you will forget all about waterfowling and deer hunting.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Duece22 said:


> Just curious, in your eyes how is he limiting himself?
> 
> 
> RH


I'm thinking that if he's getting into waterfowling and is limited to one dog a Brittany is probably not going to work well. So his list of "choices" are really limited to one breed. I'm not implying that a pointing lab has any limitations, just that there are some other great breeds out there that may be worth considering too.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I've got a PL. Here's my $0.02 (ain't worth much huh?  ) Pick the breed first. A pointing lab is a lab that points. It'll have the lab personality, traits, etc. If you like the personality of a britney I think you have your answer. I'm a die hard lab guy that kind of likes the idea of chessies. There's nothing wrong with the other breeds, but I'm just a lab guy.

My dog can do almost all of it. Two Sundays ago I went goose hunting in the morning and then went to a pheasant farm at lunch. He's had the training and has the intelegence to switch gears. I'll warn you though it took a LOT of training and if you don't think you'd want to do that well...you get out of it what you put into it.

Can a PL point a bird 40 yards off? Yes if it's well trained, has the nose, the bird contacts, and time to mature. My dog has done up to 30 and I actually don't want him to point farther away because it makes it harder to find the bird. I don't grouse hunt yet so that may come in real handy. You'd have to ask Paco on here.

Dale with HRK has the results, titles, and ribbons to establish himself as the go to PL person in the region(multi states)

Good luck!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

mi duckdown said:


> If you plan hunting duck. a lab. pointing or not.?? we hunt pats,woodcocks, pheasent with Labs. My .02
> The nose knows. They are not fast upland but I like it.


 
Yep, a lab can do both that's for sure.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Socks said:


> Yep, a lab can do both that's for sure.


 
and so can a Brit and many other breeds, with a ton a training, so what is your point?

and I own labs, so don't think I don't know about labs. 

Ron


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

A few of brits i've trained


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Her are couple brits we made!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Ronnem said:


> and so can a Brit and many other breeds, with a ton a training, so what is your point?
> 
> and I own labs, so don't think I don't know about labs.
> 
> Ron


Just stating a lab can do both. You'd be surprised at how many people are surprised that a lab can do upland.

I'd also pay good money to see a Brit do a 150 yard water blind. Not saying it can't be done, but I don't think it'd be the norm.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Having owned both,,, this is really a no-brainer.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Socks said:


> Just stating a lab can do both. You'd be surprised at how many people are surprised that a lab can do upland.
> 
> I'd also pay good money to see a Brit do a 150 yard water blind. Not saying it can't be done, but I don't think it'd be the norm.


What about a Setter and choose your response wisely cause I will take you up on it. Say the price of a PL pup? Whats that like a grand?

I'll do it for a grand.


Again, what about all the other breeds that can do both. I'm getting sick of the constant Pointing Lab crap as if they are the holy grail. Labs have been flash pointing for over 100 years, with alittle modern day marketing they have become the Alpha and Omega of the upland woods. I disagree. 

I would pay big money to put one of those pointing labs up against one of my setters on *GROUSE*, not no BS pen raised birds. *GROUSE*. I have a place in Pa. we have till the 28th of Jan, I will extend the invite to the PL guys anyone interested just PM. We can load up and head south this weekend, I would love to see how great PLs are on Allegheny grouse. Loser pays for the trip.

Ron


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> All the lab guys will say Lab!
> All the Britt buys will say Britt!
> 
> I say go play around with as many of each and you decide.


Oh contraire, I think a lab is the way to go...I just ask why not a flushing lab? You can certainly hunt upland game with a flushing dog and be just as successful. Heck, a pointing dog spends half its life flushing birds, might as well cut out the middle man and hunt em up. Every busted bird is a good bird then 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Ronnem said:


> What about a Setter and choose your response wisely cause I will take you up on it. Say the price of a PL pup? Whats that like a grand?
> 
> I'll do it for a grand.
> 
> ...


 Let's compare apples and oranges shall we? Get a flock of pointing labs out to eastern Montana and take a bunch of AF Pointers and Setters. Retrieves don't count. Just pointed birds (make it sage grouse or pheasant and bypass the planted bird hoohaw) and add endurance as a qualification by making the event a four hour one with one 20 minute break in the middle.

If that's not good enough, take it to the next level and try a chukar hunting competition with the same sets of dogs.

If you guys are going to compete you may as well do it with gusto and make it a last dog standing with the most pointed birds competition. Anyone laying on their side 3 hours into it is DQ'd.

Was that over the top? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Let's compare apples and oranges shall we? Get a flock of pointing labs out to eastern Montana and take a bunch of AF Pointers and Setters. Retrieves don't count. Just pointed birds (make it sage grouse or pheasant and bypass the planted bird hoohaw) and add endurance as a qualification by making the event a four hour one with one 20 minute break in the middle.
> 
> If that's not good enough, take it to the next level and try a chukar hunting competition with the same sets of dogs.
> 
> ...


 

I don't think that is over the top.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

How about an apple to an apple.......

I'll run my flushing lab against a PL lab in Pa. this weekend on grouse, I wont even bring a pointing dog, I'll only bring flushing labs. 

First hunter to two grouse wins a free trip to Pa. 

Ron


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a flushing german dog can I go  I my get to that second bird of the year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the anti pointing lab people need to quit being jack wagons and go back and read the op. Not only did the op ask for this not to become dog d**k measuring thread he was providing two options to discuss, a pointing lab vs a brit. If you take duck hunting into consideration and there is any serious duck hunting to be involved then the lab is more than likley the best choice. However given the fact that he later states upland being the most important which leads me to believe he will be somewhat of a casual duck hunter if at all then it boils down to what it always does and thats personal preference. To take a statement like a "yep a lab can do both thats for sure" and turn it into a pointing lab debate is becoming a bit tiresome.

Jim


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Jim58 said:


> I think the anti pointing lab people need to quit being jack wagons and go back and read the op. Not only did the op ask for this not to become dog d**k measuring thread he was providing two options to discuss, a pointing lab vs a brit. If you take duck hunting into consideration and there is any serious duck hunting to be involved then the lab is more than likley the best choice. However given the fact that he later states upland being the most important which leads me to believe he will be somewhat of a casual duck hunter if at all then it boils down to what it always does and thats personal preference. To take a statement like a "yep a lab can do both thats for sure" and turn it into a pointing lab debate is becoming a bit tiresome.
> 
> Jim


I gave my two cents and offered a better way to have a pissing match between the two groups.

To the OP, if those are the two breeds you like (and they are both great) I would look at it from the angle of water fowling. I'm sure a Brittany can be trained to do the job but the lab is better suited IMO thanks to the coat.

I have Pointers and like to upland hunt. But I can't tell you how many times I stayed home because good grouse hunting was farther away than I cared to drive. I can duck hunt anywhere however and would go do that on some of those days. 

Point being, it's nice to have options in hunting. Something to think about.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Ronnem said:


> What about a Setter and choose your response wisely cause I will take you up on it. Say the price of a PL pup? Whats that like a grand?
> 
> I'll do it for a grand.
> 
> ...


Man you make a hellofa lot more money than me and I'm not a breeder so the cost of a puppy is irrevelent. Good money to me is a $50 bottle of spirits. I'm pretty sure I've never said a PL is the "Holy Grail" and you're free to disagree. If you look back at my post I kind of imply that he probably should get the Britney, but that's up to him. As for the other breeds why bring them in? He asked about a Britney and a Pointing Lab.

As for the grouse I don't think my dog even knows what a grouse smells like. Although I would like to get him out there sometime. As to the challenge of grouse there's a MI guy that hunts grouse with a PL and he hunts ducks as an after thought so he'd have to chime in with your offer.

My dog does what he does and I'm very happy with him. I don't know why that bothers some people so much. A lab is a very versitile(sp?) breed of dog and can hunt upland and waterfowl regardless if it points or flushes.

Do I think it's possible for a setter can do a 150 yard water blind? Yes. Likely to do it and with style? No, but I could be wrong and if that's how you want to spend your time knock yourself out.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Let's compare apples and oranges shall we? Get a flock of pointing labs out to eastern Montana and take a bunch of AF Pointers and Setters. Retrieves don't count. Just pointed birds (make it sage grouse or pheasant and bypass the planted bird hoohaw) and add endurance as a qualification by making the event a four hour one with one 20 minute break in the middle.
> 
> If that's not good enough, take it to the next level and try a chukar hunting competition with the same sets of dogs.
> 
> ...


Always cracks me up on how people want to "compare", but only under their criteria. I'll tell ya what after the hunt out west and the lab supposedly passes out we'll go and duck hunt slightly cold water so that when the EP drowns on a long retrieve he's DQ'd. 

Was that over the top?

When your setters and EP's can do what my dog can do we'll talk, but in the mean time I'll just keep doin' what I'm doin' and be happy about it. Maybe the setters and EP's, etc can point more birds, fine so be it and after your dog finds more birds and we limit out in the upland me and him will already have our limits of ducks from the early morning hunt (well that is if my calling wasn't sub-par).

To each his/her own.


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

I hereby throw down the gauntlet. I challenge anyone in my line of sight to a SLAP FIGHT right now!

So, in response to the rhetorical questions:


Why not something other than a lab or brit?
Well, I like labs and I like Brits. I know both breeds personalities, and I know they are both good hunters. I have spent time around setters and GSP and I don't like the personalities as well (despite greatly appreciating their ascetics and hunting capabilities). Some of my best memories are from hunting over and living with setters, but they just aren't for me. I have no experience with Griffons, and am very hesitant to seriously consider a breed that I don't know well. Both the Brits and Labs are gentle loving breeds that are great with kids and really want to please their owners. I've seen labs in both upland and waterfowl hunting and they do well, however I have never seen a pointing lab work along side a traditional pointer and have concerns that their styles and abilities will clash resulting in an unpleasant hunt. The majority of the time the dog is hunting upland it would be working with my parent's Brit, and I would hate for the dog to be a tag along rather than a partner. 


Why not a flushing lab?
Well, I don't like hunting over flushing dogs. I have hunted over them a number of times and it is just not for me. I also want the dog to be able to work with the brit, and to keep the brit from learning bad habits (flushing). I don't mean to brag, but the brit is in his first season as a hunter and he only busted one bird all year. He is staunch on point, has a great nose, as solid a retriever as any lab I have seen, and generally keeps to a reasonable distance from us. He is also a wonderful companion in the home, great in the car, and gets along well with my bull terrier. I know labs that get along with the bully and I know labs that are good at everything else the Brit is, but they are flushers...and I don't want that. 

So perhaps my question is best addressed to those with pointing labs and those that have experience running a pointing lab along side a traditional pointing dog. 

Does the average pointing lab run well with the average pointer? 

Do labs have a nose that can compete with a brit? 

Will a lab be irrelevant when the brit is in the field working or would it be a reasonably acceptable split of success and enjoyment for the dogs?

I would like a dog that can do waterfowl, but upland is the focus. I can always do retrieves myself where I hunt for waterfowl, but despite my most vigorous efforts I have failed to smell a grouse prior to its launch.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

To the OP sorry this got hijacked. If you're in the metro detroit area and want to see my PL just PM me.


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Socks said:


> To the OP sorry this got hijacked. If you're in the metro detroit area and want to see my PL just PM me.



The hijack doesn't bother me, I suppose I expected it...


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh and the reason I don't just hunt with the brit and get a lab for waterfowl is because the brit is my mom's favorite son. In fact I fully expect to be cut out of the will and see the dog get my share of inheritance. If I have the crazy urge to go hunting without my parents (for example if I were invited by someone to a hunt), I have to spend a full 4 hours begging to take him. She shows much more concern over allowing the dog to hunt than she ever did allowing me to hunt when I was a kid. This brutal ritual must be ended. I must have an upland dog.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

WestCoastHunter said:


> I gave my two cents and offered a better way to have a pissing match between the two groups.
> 
> To the OP, if those are the two breeds you like (and they are both great) I would look at it from the angle of water fowling. I'm sure a Brittany can be trained to do the job but the lab is better suited IMO thanks to the coat.
> 
> ...


Westcoast - I understand where you are coming from and agree that just about any pointing breed can be trained to fill in as a duck retriever just as a lab can be trained or bred to point. Now that being said I think we all know it boils down to horses for courses and using Pl's vs Es and pointers on a Pa. Grouse hunt or a trip out west as one side of the coin then the other side of the coin would be an east coast sea duck hunt in November with the same dogs. Each breed should prevail at its expertise and be good enough to make his hunting partner happy at his weaker venue. I also think the op may be shorting himself by not looking at other options but we all have our reasons for what dogs we are willing to consider and a pl and brit were his choices. I just was not sure how this took off in the direction it did with the negitivity directed at pl owners and therefore somewhat directed at the op who is considering one.

Jim


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

["So, in response to the rhetorical questions:

[*]Why not a flushing lab?"]

I do not believe this question is "rhetorical" according to my understanding of the definition.


["I don't mean to brag, but the brit is in his first season as a hunter and he only busted one bird all year. "]

I don't mean to forebode, but wait a season or two.

["Will a lab be irrelevant when the brit is in the field"]

Yes, if the britt is one of mine ;-)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Range of the 2 dogs hunting together will give you your answer on whether one of the dogs will be a tag along, assuming they both have the same ability to scent. If they both hunt at the same range, then they should both get equal opportunity at locating game. A 40 yard point is huge and I wouldn't use that as a gauge of the brit's nose. Possibly could have pointed the bird much closer, but the bird may have run out in front of the dog, which remained staunch on point.

I have setters and have hunted with setters on the ground whose ranges were drastically different. It's no fun for the closer ranging dog on the ground when the larger ranging/bigger running dog is out front finding most of the birds. I ended up hacking the bigger running dog to hunt closer and from that point forward decided never to run two different ranging dogs together. It's a much more pleasant hunt when you have 2 closer ranging dogs hunting together or 2 larger ranging dogs hunting together.


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

kek25 said:


> Range of the 2 dogs hunting together will give you your answer on whether one of the dogs will be a tag along, assuming they both have the same ability to scent. If they both hunt at the same range, then they should both get equal opportunity at locating game. A 40 yard point is huge and I wouldn't use that as a gauge of the brit's nose. Possibly could have pointed the bird much closer, but the bird may have run out in front of the dog, which remained staunch on point.
> 
> I have setters and have hunted with setters on the ground whose ranges were drastically different. It's no fun for the closer ranging dog on the ground when the larger ranging/bigger running dog is out front finding most of the birds. I ended up hacking the bigger running dog to hunt closer and from that point forward decided never to run two different ranging dogs together. It's a much more pleasant hunt when you have 2 closer ranging dogs hunting together or 2 larger ranging dogs hunting together.


Thank you for the insightful response, I hadn't thought of it that way. As to the bird running, it didn't appear to. We were hunting a preserve that day and the bird was laying where the guide planted it. Although the dog was straight downwind. Most of his points have been 10-20 yards.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Let's compare apples and oranges shall we? Get a flock of pointing labs out to eastern Montana and take a bunch of AF Pointers and Setters. Retrieves don't count. Just pointed birds (make it sage grouse or pheasant and bypass the planted bird hoohaw) and add endurance as a qualification by making the event a four hour one with one 20 minute break in the middle.
> 
> If that's not good enough, take it to the next level and try a chukar hunting competition with the same sets of dogs.
> 
> ...


None of the PL people are comparing themselves to Pointers and Setters, your missing the point of what makes Lab's that point a nice dog for some people in some situations. 

In the case of the OP he desired a dog that can point and retrieve ducks, a Lab that point makes them a clear choice, some lines of GWP's, Puddle Pointers, would also make an obvious choice.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I've run my dogs with quite a few pointing labs over the last couple years. There is no reason why the lab and brit won't work well together. Your going to have to put more time into the lab with steady work than you did with the Brit your mom has now. Big deal! Plus your going to get a waterfowl dog to boot. I want dogs to work fur with so that's the only reason I haven't tried a PL yet. Not that it matters to you but my last Brit was a nice fur dog. Dog was just to high strung to make a trapline, waterfowl dog. Didn't do well in cold water either. Pain in the ars in the duck blind also.:lol:

Griff


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

HRKPOINTINGLABS said:


> Yes i think they should be able too but there is some tradoffs you have to take into consideration as we still want the point and the kinda point we want has a smaller pool of candidates.
> 
> My dogs swing back and forth all the time and fair pretty well but the control of retriever work can and does take some upland punch out of them. My question to you is why only singles?


Dale, singles for me because my dogs are 99% upland dogs. I do a little bit of additional retriever training above singles but my main focus for my dogs is finding and retrieving upland birds. I am passionate about everything I do and to be honest I might get pulled in if I start doing more retriever work due to my competitiveness. I want my dogs to be the best at finding birds of all species I choose and presenting them to the gun, while finishing it off with a retrieve to hand, be it a duck over open water or a crippled rooster with its track shoes on. 

I would have really liked to see where a pro could have taken my Jones dog in the retriever world, his drive and natural ability continues to amaze me at year four. I guess a life of uplands is whet he will have to deal with. 


RH


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Duece22 said:


> I would have really liked to see where a pro could have taken my Jones dog in the retriever world, his drive and natural ability continues to amaze me at year four. I guess a life of uplands is whet he will have to deal with.
> 
> RH


Though your dog may not have a trial career you could still do hunt tests. From what I've read you'd just start training your dog as a puppy and go from there. Oh, and yes hunt tests are kind of addicting.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Duece22 said:


> Bob I am not a retriever guy I am upland lab guy but last year I played in the "super singles" event put on by an HRC chapter and had a great time. It is a timed event that has five rounds of different level marks and is all about marking and speed to and from the mark, each round the slowest dogs are eliminated. Your Brit could do quite well with there agility and speed, if you think that he can keep up with even some of the retrievers you should come and play, its not the nationals but it is an event that everyone enjoys because it is only signals of various distances and challenges I am sure the dates and times will be posted for the event as it gets closer.
> 
> 
> RH


For sure it sounds fun. I would like to dabble with this sort of game in the summer, prob more so with my GSP as he is even more into bringing game back, faster and has freaky speed in the water. Sounds fun and like something to do in the summer with the boys.


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I checked out the Labs. First of all, thanks to TJ Outdoors for the opportunity, and Dale and Deezel for providing the dogs. As you can see from the previous posts, I was mostly concerned that the lab might be irrelevant in the field while our Brit was running. When I thought pointing lab, I was thinking a dog like my neighbor's lab. Short, pudgy, sweet, and glued to his owners leg. Every lab I have known (5-7 in my life) has been a little round, and not much of an athlete. This has always been fine because when they go out hunting they keep within range of their owners and flush. I thought that was what a lab was. 

Well, I left the field concerned that my parent's Brit would not be able to keep up with the labs. A sentiment my father shared despite an excellent performance by our Brit that morning. 

We hunted over Rooster, Scarlet, Dexter, and a couple other labs that I fail to recall the names of in the afternoon. (Perhaps one was Deezel?) These dogs were not labs as I know them. They ranged out to 40-70 yards and moved at the speed of light. They were muscular and had a long loping gait. They cover a lot of ground fast and work with the same intensity that fat kids reserve for stalking a cake. These dogs were so intense that when they got their prey drive going, they could hardly focus on anything else, even with their electric collars in action. Their gait and style reminded me of the speed and distance a setter or pointer covers. They seemed to be hard nosed strong willed dogs that one must be very aggressive to train. 

I can assure you that their points appeared instinctual. At one time we lost Rooster, only to find him 100 yards ahead 2-3 min later on point. Of course, the retrieving was excellent. Rooster was even able to be sent across a partially frozen stream in search of a bird that had gotten away from us. They were a pleasure to watch hunt with and they are certainly amazing dogs. Really, they just seemed like another breed of pointing dog, rather than anything exotic. 

In contrast, our Brittany is a soft plodding hunter. He takes criticism hard, and generally pays attention to you in the field. He does work a similar distance to the labs. However, his intensity and speed is nowhere near the same mark. He strolls, while the labs sprinted. He focuses on finding birds, but the Labs were unaware that anything but the birds existed. I found neither dog better or worse to hunt over, just different. 

Dale did correct me when I called the Labs Pointing Labs. He calls them High Performance Labs. High performance indeed. The Labs can run with the best of the pointing dogs. 

On the other hand, I am quite aware of my limited skill and knowledge. I have raised one tough dog in my life, my Bull Terrier. He is a powerful dog with a powerful personality, who inserts himself into everything in our home. One strong willed dog is enough for me. Despite my admiration for the labs I decided to get a Brit because they are much softer and easier to handle. They seem to be a true amateur's dog, requiring little in the way of correction. I am not a tough guy when it comes to dogs, I think of them as my baby. In a few years when my Bully isn't around anymore I may come back to the labs for my next dog, but for now I am going to have to go with the wimpy, sensitive, fluffy, soft, lovable and loving Brittany. I'm very glad I took the opportunity to check out the labs, but for right now I don't think they fit my family. I would highly recommend them for anyone looking for a tough hunting dog though.


----------



## manbearpig (Dec 19, 2011)

well put shlayer. sounds like you really found what you were looking for. I'm sure you will not regret your decision. They really are great dogs in the field or in your home. Good luck with your new hunting buddy!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Not all Brittany's are going to be like your parents. My current female is all speed when she is hunting and she will jump anything in her path. She has a lot more speed and energy than the male we had, but her size may have somethig to do with it. She is 18 months old (not spayed yet) and onlly weighs 26lbs. Anyone else have a Britany this small? She loves to hunt and is very laid back while she is in the house.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats on your choice and I don't think you could have made a bad one either way. I'm glad you got to see some good Pointing Labs work and to decide for yourself.

I imagine the labs you met also have an on/off switch and are fine in the house. They just turn it on in the field.

It's always good to know what you like and want in a dog. I ended up with a high power dog not knowing any better and now look at me spending money and weekends running retriever hunt tests. 

Good luck with the new pup and have fun!


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Socks said:


> Congrats on your choice and I don't think you could have made a bad one either way. I'm glad you got to see some good Pointing Labs work and to decide for yourself.
> 
> I imagine the labs you met also have an on/off switch and are fine in the house. They just turn it on in the field.
> 
> ...


Just think Joe last week JD was the star. Whats that tell ya.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

A small bit of advice. Try to find a line of Brits that come from dual champions. It takes a calmer dog to be able to stay still on the bench and an even rarer one that can do that and win titles in the field. Brittanys have been doing so for years.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the world of the Brittany. Indeedy they are softer.

Come on out to a GLSDA event, good to get you and your dog started on some birds and around bird dog guys (and gals).


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

HRKPOINTINGLABS said:


> Just think Joe last week JD was the star. Whats that tell ya.


Every dog has his day and JD had his? Roo obviously got the Grand training out of his head. Seriously though I have no idea.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Socks said:


> Every dog has his day and JD had his? Roo obviously got the Grand training out of his head. Seriously though I have no idea.


 Ahh you engineers! was a compliment Joseph.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

HRKPOINTINGLABS said:


> Ahh you engineers! was a compliment Joseph.


OK OK, yeah I'm a dork! Thanks man that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

WestCoastHunter said:


> A small bit of advice. Try to find a line of Brits that come from dual champions. It takes a calmer dog to be able to stay still on the bench and an even rarer one that can do that and win titles in the field. Brittanys have been doing so for years.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


lol thanks for the laugh 

even better idea get a show champ with a jh title. lol.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Junior Hunter can german dogs run?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

chewy said:


> lol thanks for the laugh
> 
> even better idea get a show champ with a jh title. lol.


Everything I'm reading here indicates a raw trial dog breeding is probably not appropriate. Maybe I misunderstood him.

To the OP, simply search Google with these key words "Brittany dual champion." The breed has more of them than all sporting breeds combined. 

Do some research on the breed, see the differing types run, and then make your decision.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You guys crack me up. :lol: I'm sure the first place he's going to look is where his parents got their dog.:tdo12:

Griff


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

griffondog said:


> You guys crack me up. :lol: I'm sure the first place he's going to look is where his parents got their dog.:tdo12:
> 
> Griff


That thought crossed my mind. lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

griffondog said:


> You guys crack me up. :lol: I'm sure the first place he's going to look is where his parents got their dog.:tdo12:
> 
> Griff


Bingo. But, thank you guys for the suggestions. In case you are wondering, he's from Hunter's Creek. They have some great dogs.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I know that ass...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

Socks said:


> OK OK, yeah I'm a dork! Thanks man that means a lot coming from you.


I like the under quote "dogs aren't our whole lives but they make our lives whole"
Good one!!!

-SgtClay


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Socks said:


> OK OK, yeah I'm a dork! Thanks man that means a lot coming from you.


Joe listen to the Jedi Master. You must become one with the lab force don't think about it, feel it.:evilsmile

Griff


----------



## on_point (Sep 30, 2011)

Definitely a tough decision to come by and decide upon to say the least. The pointing lab seems like a no brainer given upon what roles you would like the dog to do but if you are just toying with the idea of waterfowling but already are an avid upland hunter I would probably choose the brit and here's my reasoning. 

I'm both an avid waterfowler and upland game hunter and have waterfowled with friends with labs. One was truly amazing to say the least. The kind of dog you would see on a hunting show. A couple other no so well, As soon as you started blowing the calls the dog got overly excited in anticipation to retrieve. Dog would start pacing in the blind and even yelp a few times. Heck of a retriever but also had a lot of birds flare from all the ruckus in the blind. Just as with upland hunting a good dog can make or break the hunt. 

As for upland hunting especially grouse/timberdoodles I think a brittany is hard to beat. Owned one years ago that was nothing short of amazing while hunting. While a pleasure to hunt over I always hated pulling burdocks out of the hair at the end of the hunt. (Not an issue with a lab) but the brit was specifically bred centuries ago to hunt brush and it shows. It's smaller size becomes an asset when managing thick underbrush. 

I kind of see it as this: To be an effective upland hunter you need a good dog no question. A good dog is not necessary for waterfowling but I assure you that if you take up the sport there are going to be times you wish you had one. (Really sucks when you drop a duck in cattails and spend 30 minutes finding it) 

I'm trying to look at it from an objective standpoint. Is the pointing lab guaranteed to point? (I believe PLs are a pretty pricey investment) and will you be content the dog isn't but is still a great hunter/retriever? 

We all have different hunting styles and we typcially are passionate about the breeds that fill our niche but OP it really sounds like you kinda inadvertently has already found the breed you like to hunt over but unfortunately is not typically known for being a capable waterdog. 

Good luck with your venture and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am not an expert at all. I do not waterfowl hunt and never have and never will. I have never hunted with a pointing Lab. I did hunt upland with my Brittany. I would say if you are serious about the waterfowl hunting get they lab. Since you have access to a Brittany already I guess I'd say get the lab and try something different. They are both great dual purpose as in a great family dog and hunting dog. Both will love you unconditionally and hunt to their death for you. The only down side if it is one would be the size. If you have limited space the lab may squeeze you out of your spot on the couch.

Jim


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

SgtClaymore said:


> I like the under quote "dogs aren't our whole lives but they make our lives whole"
> Good one!!!
> 
> -SgtClay


Can't take credit for it. I stole it off a sign at my vet's office.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Joe listen to the Jedi Master. You must become one with the lab force don't think about it, feel it.:evilsmile
> 
> Griff


Ha! You know me. When do I ever do things the easy way?


----------

